

Ask HN: Review our appointment scheduling app, OpenCal.com - novon

Hi HN,<p>Our small team (2 designers, 1 dev) have been in a thought bubble for the past 1.5 years. Looking for some outside perspective on our recently launched, bootstrapped online appointment scheduling app:<p>http://opencal.com/<p>Basically it's like OpenTable for businesses that sell their time.<p>There's a free plan you can test out. Any marketing tips or feedback would be appreciated!
======
stanleydrew
First thing: get a real SSL cert. One that's not for the Xbox marketplace. You
don't want browser security warnings scaring off potential customers at the
signup stage.

~~~
novon
Hi Stanley - The setup steps show as secure with no warning in the latest
versions of Chrome, FireFox, Safari, IE on both PC and Mac on my side, which
platform are you seeing the warning in?

~~~
stanleydrew
Chrome definitely complains as well. It puts up the red skull and crossbones
and crosses out the https in the address bar. It doesn't pop up anything
though.

~~~
novon
I think you may have visited a page that's not intended for https via https,
then went to the https page and the domain is flagged in Chrome for the
session. This is a known issue with Chrome. It wouldn't occur for most
users... try clearing your sessions or reopening chrome and browsing the site
regularly.

------
stanleydrew
Clickable: <http://opencal.com/>

